# Calculating my age when submit EOI or when I am invited to the visa



## rimon (Jan 1, 2013)

Dears,

Please help me,
I was born on 26/6/1980. I supposed to apply for the EOI at the 1st of next JUNE.
My age at that time will be 32 years 11 month. and hence i can claim of having 30 points for the age "I am still 32".
What if I will be invited to apply for this visa after my 33th birthday "after 26/6/2013"? Will my age point be decreased to only 25 points?

Or the Question in other words: Will they calculate the age points at the time of submitting the EOI or the time of invitation?

BR,


----------



## rimon (Jan 1, 2013)

*how age points are calculated "depending on the time of EOI or time of invitation"*

Please help me


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

rimon said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please help me,
> I was born on 26/6/1980. I supposed to apply for the EOI at the 1st of next JUNE.
> ...


Its mentioned quite clearly in skillselect under point test.

'You can receive up to 30 points based on the age you were on the day you were invited to apply.'


----------

